# STE3-RT fire other flashes other than Canon?



## sactown024 (Nov 10, 2015)

I have two 600ex-rt's and the ST-E3-RT trigger. I want to add a different light to my setup with more power (specifically the Flashpoint Streaklight 360) and I was curious if the ST-E3-RT would fire a light other than the Canon 600ex if the light had a radio receiver on it. Now I know it wont allow me to change the settings wirelessly for sure but I am curious if there is a difference between radio signals if they are both on same channel. 

Anyone have the ST-E3-RT and a different brand flash with a manual trigger they could test this on for me?


----------



## beagle100 (Nov 13, 2015)

sactown024 said:


> I have two 600ex-rt's and the ST-E3-RT trigger. I want to add a different light to my setup with more power (specifically the Flashpoint Streaklight 360) and I was curious if the ST-E3-RT would fire a light other than the Canon 600ex if the light had a radio receiver on it. Now I know it wont allow me to change the settings wirelessly for sure but I am curious if there is a difference between radio signals if they are both on same channel.
> 
> Anyone have the ST-E3-RT and a different brand flash with a manual trigger they could test this on for me?



sorry, don't have the ST E3 but the yongnuo 622c works with multiple flashes


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 24, 2015)

There is usually a price when going with a proprietary system, and there is a greater price to pay when going with a camera manufacturer's trigger system.

The basic answer is yes you *MAYBE* can get the system to work with the Godox AD-360 (a rebranded StreakLight), by using it's optical S1 or S2 modes.  However that flash is going to go off anytime there is any other flash within the range of it's "vision".

What you might want to do is try a double trigger system if your camera has a sync port and if you use a transmitt that has aninput port (like the ones every Pocket Wizard Plus II has). Use the STE-3RT in the camera hot shoe and a 3rd party trigger in the camera's sync port and connect he remote streak light to a receiver that matches the one on the camera's sync port.  I've successfully done that many times, but all my cameras have sync ports on them.


----------

